# Internal Temp for Prime Rib -- Medium/Medium-Well



## socalq (Dec 25, 2012)

My family isn't big on rare or medium-rare meat. We like ours medium or medium-well.

I'm going to smoke a prime rib (or standing rib roast) tomorrow. What internal temp should I shoot for to have the meat come out medium? I'm hoping that after it rests awhile, the slices from the outer portions of the meat will be medium-well-ish, and the center will be medium.

Thanks, folks. Happy holidays!!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 25, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ner-11-6-pound-standing-rib-roast#post_904725

Craig just did a prime rib....  temps and pictures.....  You can judge from his thread as to the temp you want to pull the roast at....   

I think pictures tell a lot.....   better than just giving you a number.....  Dave


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 25, 2012)

I shoot for 135° internal, and let it rest for about 30 minutes

Ends are well done and center is medium

You may want to try for 145° internal

Todd


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 25, 2012)

I shoot for 130-135 for medium. You can always give an Aus Jus bath for individual slices if needed.

Chef Jimmy has a good one. This is mine they are basically the same, mine has red wine and tomatoes.


Aus Jus (can have some body to it)
 
In a pan under the Beef in the smoker.
 
2ea         Medium Onion (julienned)
3ea         Carrots (sliced)
2ea         Celery Ribs (sliced)
15oz       Diced Tomatoes
 
Reduce the wine on high for 2 minutes then add the Beef Broth.
Place the smoked vegetables in a pot with rest of ingrediants and simmer for 30 min..
32oz       Beef Broth (low sodium)
15oz       Red Wine
1/2c        Worcestershire Sauce
2ea         Bay Leaves (crumbled)
1 1/2Tbl   Dried Parsley
1/2tsp     Dried Thyme
 
 
You can strain the vegetables out for a traditional Aus Jus or you can puree them and make into a sauce.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 25, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ner-11-6-pound-standing-rib-roast#post_904725
> 
> Craig just did a prime rib....  temps and pictures.....  You can judge from his thread as to the temp you want to pull the roast at....
> 
> I think pictures tell a lot.....   better than just giving you a number.....  Dave


If you want med-well you prolly should go to 140..and rest it foiled for an hour...

There was some redness at 135...  

I like med rare 130 is where I usually pull..but the guests dont like bloody meat..

   Craig













P1010021 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 24, 2012


----------



## socalq (Dec 25, 2012)

It sounds like 140-ish is probably where I need to be.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 25, 2012)

Don't forget the carry over cooking during the rest. Your IT will rise a bit, sometimes as much as 10 degrees.


----------



## socalq (Dec 25, 2012)

What should the smoker temp be? I'm thinking about 225...


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 25, 2012)

Low and slow is 225. That is traditional smoking.

I prefer a little hotter of 250......


----------



## socalq (Dec 25, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> I prefer a little hotter of 250......


Why do you prefer it to be a little hotter...at 250? (Forgive my ignorance if this is a silly question...I'm relatively new at this...)

Thanks!


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 25, 2012)

I feel that I get better color and with the fluctuation I get with the temps on the cheep smoker I use. It gives me a padding on my cook temp. I also find that a little hotter helps me push through stalls when doing pulled pork.


----------



## socalq (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 26, 2012)

Great looking prime rib......

Now a word of caution. You keep putting food out like that you will end up being the official family cook.


----------

